# NC Deep Sea report 4/21/12



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Went down to Atlantic beach for a 6 man charter, beat the bad weather that was making its way up north. All fishing was in the depths of 100-500 feet with electric reels. Everyone got their limit on Silver Snapper, only caught 5 Vermilion Snapper (beeliner), 1 Glass Eye Snapper, 6 Blueline Tiles, 1 SandTile, a lot of Trigger fish some very big ones to, a lot of Snowy Grouper that had to go back due to out of season   I will be making another trip back down for some Grouper action when they open back up for sure  but all & all a very good trip.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Heat up the grease! :beer:


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow! That looks like a lot of good eating right there! What kind of fish are the smaller ones with brown stripes?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Wow! That looks like a lot of good eating right there! What kind of fish are the smaller ones with brown stripes?


Shadyfisher85, those are Bank SeaBass they are in the same family as the Black SeaBass.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!! Congrats on the haul.


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

*charter?*

Who did you go with?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

sammy said:


> Who did you go with?


Sunrise charters located at Capt Stacy fishing center in Atlantic Beach NC.


----------

